# EXC thrombosed SUPERFICIAL VEIN--HELP!



## nayuska679 (Jul 30, 2015)

INDICATION: popliteal mass 3cm

SURG:...incision around the mass was made...the lesion had multiple vessel branches which were all isolated and ligated with silk ties. The lesion was then EXCISED from underlying tissue with electrocautery...the wound was then closed in 2 layers...

PATH: benign vascular proliferation with organizing thrombus/hemosiderin deposition.

I was thinking for DX: 747.64 (lower limb vessel anomaly)

CPT CODE: ?????? I asked a vascular coder and she suggested 27337....other code I came up with as 37785


----------

